# SS 15.02.20 - Mozart #26



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 26 in E-flat major, K. 184 

1. Molto presto
2. Andante
3. Allegro
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another weekend is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend marks the return of Mozart and his 26th Symphony. This one is only about 8 minutes so hopefully everyone can fit this one in. I love all of Mozart's symphonies and I listened to this one not long ago but I'm happy to hear it again. There are plenty of recordings of this one out there so I don't think there is any need for a YouTube link today.

I'll go with an oldie this weekend:







Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From this box


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Harnoncourt here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Back to Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra for this.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only have the one recording, and I listened to it recently - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Neville Marriner.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one later on.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go with Fischer this morning.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pinnock for me this week


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The late and great Jezza Tate for me.









He's quite good, this Mozart chap.....


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is a very short work. I'll go with Pinnock (pictured above) and also Krips ...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Pinnock somehow makes the work seem a little more substantial than Krips but both worked well for me. It being such a short work I also listened to Marriner, Harnoncourt and Bohm. I can't say I liked Bohm's version very much. Perhaps because I had just listened to the work several times, I found Harnoncourt's somewhat different account stimulating and enjoyable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Have to agree with the above in regard to Pinnock. He just seems to get that little bit more from his Mozart


----------

